# Explain Your Username



## Kaznos

I think there is no thread like this, so here it is.


----------



## aiyanah

it means one who is forever beautiful.
been my preferred internet handle since 07
now it rises in the popularity charts of baby names


----------



## Judson Joist

"Judson" is a family name and "Joist," aside from being my original gamer handle since 1997, is a reference to an inside joke that dates back to middle school in the early '90s.


----------



## Pensive Fine

'Fine' as in Fi-Ne (INFP). 'Pensive' as I tend to muse in deep thought.


----------



## pikapal

It's my old myspace name I've been using on the internet for years.


----------



## Janna

I just wanted something nondescript that could be a woman's name in a number of countries.


----------



## HonorableGoblin

Refers to a character in a story I'm writing.


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Named after one of my many playlists. The music teeters on subdued, a tranquilizer gun for the mind.


----------



## Mange

Self explanatory I think


----------



## horseloverfat

it's the fictional character by which the author Philip k dick used to refer to himself in his VALIS trilogy. The reason why is that Philip means lover of horses in ancient greek, and dick means fat in german, thus horseloverfat.


----------



## Shilo

It's from the Neil Diamond song Shilo about an imaginary childhood friend. I always liked the sound of the name and Shiloh with the h has an interesting and somewhat mysterious religious meaning.


----------



## bearlybreathing

It probably meant something while I was stoned as fuck, but do I remember that meaning? No.


----------



## 74893H

I suck at coming up with usernames, I was making a new WoW character a couple years ago and couldn't think of a name and asked a friend for suggestions because he has a weird sense of humour, he came up with Pickledgoat, I thought it was funny so I used it. I started using Goatsafari as a new username on things for a bit after that cause I hated my old one and I thought the idea of a big safari full of just goats was funny, then I didn't like how it sounded so I started using Pizzasafari because pizza is great.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Obtiuary is my favorite death metal band and I want a username that is both memey and edgy and still retains my musical taste. So, Alivingobituary42 was born.


----------



## Cherry

It's a shortened, cute, nick-name version of my _reeeeeal_ last name *gasps*


----------



## Strelnikov

Candy said:


> It's a shortened, cute, nick-name version of my _reeeeeal_ last name *gasps*


So, your real name is Saga Candycrush? 

My user name comes from a character in the book/film Doctor Zhivago: Strelnikov which was a nom-de-guerre for the character Pasha Antipov. I like how the name sounds and it stuck with me. I also really liked his image: the cool train with red flags, the black leather uniform, the fear he inspired in everyone... I still remember the scene when everyone heard his reputation and they're afraid of him and then his train passes and everyone is like: "Whoa! That's HIM!" 

The character doesn't have a happy end though... but he had a good run.


----------



## TeamPB

Some shitty 4chan Easter Event : each poster was part of a team. Mine was Team Peanut Butter. There was a ranking, a lot of people thought the points were given based on the number of posts of different teams. Actually, it was just random, IIRC. My beloved team was, at first, the last team in the ranking, but in the end, we won. It was pretty funny.


----------



## tanstaafl28

TANSTAAFL! = There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch!

I was born on the 28th of June.


----------



## Inveniet

After I got tired of the my old name I figured I'd try something a bit more obscure.
Ended up with Inveniet which is Latin for "find".
Seems to fit my never ending quest for answers.


----------



## Hexigoon

It's just a silly way of saying hexagon. They're my favorite shape (represents harmony, unity and structure) and it went with the bee theme I was going with initially. It's a pretty significant reoccurring shape in nature and often gets labelled "sacred geometry."

I like the juxtaposition too of something representing structure but it's spelling is idiosyncratic and warped in construction. It's quite true of myself really.


----------



## Blue Wolf

Mine is like an easily guessed password in a movie or video game. My favorite colour and the animal on my family coat of arms.


----------



## KJL

I couldn't think of one, so went with my initials.


----------



## Suntide

Originally it was going to be Suntied (as in tied to the sun) because I'm a fiery, strong-willed summer child. But then I decided to spell it as 'tide' instead of 'tied' because 'tide' made me think of ocean waves, and I liked the duality of having both fire and water in my name.


----------



## Fenty

Fenty... the icon ... 

Need I say more.


----------



## NatureChaser

I love being in nature


----------



## VinnieBob

It was me pappi’s name
Vincent Robert c_ _ _ _ o
He lived in the country, me in the ‘burbs
So’s I called him vinniebob the Sicilian red neck:laughing:


----------



## Hypaspist

If anyone's interested.


----------



## Mange

Of all the names I've had on here this is the one that stuck. Simple easy to remember fits the aesthetic etc


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

My gore interest and for being unconventional


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

No particular backstory behind my username.
It has absolutely nothing to do with the real one. 
I chose it because it sounded familiar; but tough, sophisticated, and memorable. 
I wanted it to feel cozy, like someone's old friend or family member.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I couldn't think of a username and my youngest daughter likes Scooby Doo so, Scoobyscoob. (I wouldn't want to get sued for copyright.) :wink:


----------



## Yoda

Yoda means Yoda. I have nothing to explain.:wink:


----------



## APBReloaded

Easy, it's the game I was playing when I joined, was hoping to get more people interested.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

It's the Korean version of Hiccup.


----------



## Egao

Means 'smiling face' in Japanese.
I like the fact that they can say that with a single noun.
And I do tend to smile when I talk to people.


----------



## Egao

Janna said:


> I just wanted something nondescript that could be a woman's name in a number of countries.


You know, it kind of works.
I know one and I jump each time I read your name because my subconscious thinks you're her and I freak out. :laughing:


----------



## The Veteran

The reason for mine is because of my post rank. To be honest with you. It is pretty boring being the ultimate.


----------



## The Veteran

This is my actual real name.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Rico Rodriguez said:


> This is my actual real name.


Brave soul.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I was craving for alfalfa sprouts at the time... and wanted to convey something healthy. Maybe would encourage others to eat more plants xD


----------



## lokasenna

* *


----------



## The Veteran

Alfalfa said:


> Brave soul.


What do toy mean by brave soul?!?!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Rico Rodriguez said:


> What do toy mean by brave soul?!?!


You put your real name on an internet forum.


----------



## Gurndl

I just wanted to ask one question, wait for the answers, then delete the thread and the account. I needed to quickly come up with a name that was nothing like me, so I used the name I gave to my necromancer character in Diablo 2. In the meantime I got more answers than I ever exprected and I got to talk to some interesting and uplifting people, so I decided to stay for a while. I'm still waiting for the mods to change my nickname.


----------



## stevieg306

Got the nickname Stevie G at school and it stuck, many years I was a very active member on a couple of car forums (pug306.net and 306oc) stevieg is usually taken as a username so I use stevieg306


----------



## The Veteran

Alfalfa said:


> You put your real name on an internet forum.


I like you. You seem pretty.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Rico Rodriguez said:


> I like you. You seem pretty.


How do you know that? I don't have a picture of me on here. XD


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

I am a random dude on the internet. Hence, my username is RandomDudeOnTheInternet. It's pretty creative.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

I'm a fan of Dangsin-ui Yong-eul Hunlyeonhaneun Bangbeob.


----------



## The Veteran

Alfalfa said:


> How do you know that? I don't have a picture of me on here. XD


Your personality makes you more prettier.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*I* had an old account here. My name was Surreal Breakfast. Surrealism was transgressive when it started out, and lunch comes after breakfast. Also, I want to eat myself.


----------



## polyjoylove

I use it for years now in every forum possible.

I have a dog called joyboy, and my name is poly, poly+joy=love

Also it reminded me of the sound of peace joy and love kinda thing so ..


I think it's a bit stupid.

I like that.


----------



## Alana

A word a former friend used to randomly say


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I legally changed my name to Ock in 1997, except I spelled it Oq; pronounced the same. But then I changed my name back to my birth name in 2005. But many people still know me as Oq/ Ock irl, and its my preferred name online. It was just in recent years that I started spelling it Ock. That's just so people can read it better. When I came up with the name Oq I was just beginning to recover from my most psychotic time in my life. I crafted the name simply based on how I wanted my name to look and sound. I came up with it myself, and it really has no meaning. I changed my legal name back to my birth name because my mom always felt deeply betrayed by my name change. I just wouldn't want her to eventually be on her death bed feeling betrayed by me. I have a fancy tattoo of the OQ spelling on my left hand btw.


----------



## Skimt




----------



## UraniaIsis

My name is a combination of two of my favorite deities when when I was on a mythology binge in my early teens. Urania, Greek muse of astronomy (my favorite science) and Isis, an Egyptian goddess.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

UraniaIsis said:


> My name is a combination of two of my favorite deities when when I was on a mythology binge in my early teens. Urania, Greek muse of astronomy (my favorite science) and Isis, an Egyptian goddess.


I'd call myself TyrApollo if I did that.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

I had a random username generator on reddit give me my name.


----------



## sweetINTJ

I wanted to make my type obvious + show I'm actually (sort of) sweet, since I ended up in this forum because of heart matters.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Ock said:


> I'd call myself TyrApollo if I did that.


I would have a good chuckle whenever another user mentioned they misread my name as urinal analysis.


----------



## secondpassing

It's a resolution to a song that I really like, "Two Breaths Walking". A boy and a girl like each other but hurt each other with words. A second meeting would allow them to be together. My username also is about time slipping by.


----------



## BroNerd

I created the name a long time ago - but I saw it as a mixture of my identity: a frat bro and a nerd. Thus BroNerd was born. Nothing else to add.


----------



## dulcinea

At the time, dulcinea was a statement on how I felt like I was getting overly idealized by men to the point that they weren't really seeing reality. Reference to the character in Don Quixote, who's nothing more than a figment of Don Quixote's imagination, based loosely on a woman he used to be in love with.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

Reddit name generator


----------



## APBReloaded

I wanted to advertise a game I really enjoy for it's music studio. Even if I don't enjoy the gameplay anymore, making music is one of the few things I get inspired by!


----------



## luka.exe

Testing out using a new name and I want to get away from using the same username I use for everything else. "Luka" by itself was taken so I just added a bit to it since I like tech stuff. I'm a computer program now


----------



## Phil

It's my name.


----------



## darkpasts

I'm called darkpasts cause I've got PTSD and DID from the trauma of my dark past(s). Once upon a time I was so sensitive, the slightest thing could cause immense suffering for me. I'm a lot tougher now (though it's not inherent to my nature). I can't let my guard down now (or my ultra-sensitivity will return... people will take advantage of me, etc) 

I had a dark past. I don't want a dark present / future. I suppose the name is such because I wouldn't be who I am without the sh*t life's put me through.


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApple = New York City nickname where I spend time. Pi references a degree in mathematics and never ending expanding interests in things. Applepi = what do you think it means?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

darkpasts said:


> I'm called darkpasts cause I've got PTSD and DID from the trauma of my dark past(s). Once upon a time I was so sensitive, the slightest thing could cause immense suffering for me. I'm a lot tougher now (though it's not inherent to my nature). I can't let my guard down now (or my ultra-sensitivity will return... people will take advantage of me, etc)
> 
> I had a dark past. I don't want a dark present / future. I suppose the name is such because I wouldn't be who I am without the sh*t life's put me through.


I'm an ISFP too. I was way too sensitive at one time too. It took me years of life experience and more maturity to develop a much thicker skin. I can remember when I was a little kid all it would take is someone saying "shut up" to me and my feelings would be hurt.


----------



## Bellerixx

My nickname is belle

* *




Bellerix is my snapchat name



I put double x in last because it looks cool


----------



## Sily

In ‘96, I wanted to play in the Yahoo Chat rooms. I needed a login name. My dog was laying next to my feet. I named myself after my dog “Silly”. Yahoo already had Silly taken so I had to go with “Sily”. I have had the same username, since that time.


----------



## impulsenine

I am passionate about neurosciences. I like physics. I like chemistry. I like biology. I like natural sciences in general. I know that I am the creator of my thoughts and they are one of the most valuable things I can ever produce without effort. These are just electrical impulses. I like the randomness of them.
That's why I choosed "Impulse". 

Nine? Well...I like 69 a lot. And it would be a clichee and childlike to express it directly. So I decided to put only a part of it. 

That's it. Impulsenine.

Actually I wrote it and then I decided why. Don't know if that was my original "impulse".


----------



## Aladdddin

Aladdin is a fictional blue creature. Wish I had blue skin...(keyboard broke so you see "dddd")


----------



## Perlanthesis

My real name means pearl. I have a fondness for the italian language so if you translate pearl in italian it is Perla. I choose Perlanthesis because I also happen to use a lot of parentheses when I write. Also perlanthesis vaguely sounds like the name of a plant that I can't seem to quite actually remember so that adds a bit of mystery to it. Perhaps it was the name of my pet cactus. Who knows?


----------



## major breakdown

i like the double connotation of major and breakdown. major as in significant or substantial or as in the army rank. and breakdown as in a mental breakdown or as in analysing i.e. breaking things down. i actually have nothing to do with the military but i like the air of respect and power that comes with the rank titles and i enjoy taking that away with a not so matching name right after. wouldn't really trust a major who isn't all that stable, right? you can also read it as just a really messed up breakdown, where i simply enjoy the drama of it, either in a person or in society in general. 'mayday mayday, we're having a major breakdown over here...' now it sounds like a special pokémon oh well... quick catch it or better not


----------



## eeo

It's inspired by David Bowie's "Space Oddity".


----------



## LadyBlueShoes

I'm wearing blue shoes.  I actually found them thrift shopping once upon a time.


----------



## Electra

Abbrivation baby


----------



## incision

I like to cut through static and get to the point.


----------



## Internal

I rolled a forum name generator and this was the first result.


----------



## KindaSnob!

InternalSympathy said:


> I rolled a forum name generator and this was the first result.


Quite good one, i think!


----------



## Internal

KindaSnob! said:


> Quite good one, i think!


That sounds... kinda snob!
(Just joking... thanks  )


----------



## Eset

Eset is another spelling for Isis the goddess.
Me associating myself with the Goddess Isis is somewhat a bit too complicated to explain here. It mostly is related to spiritual associations.
Anyways, I wanted to be called Isis here, but someone else already took the name.
Plus, I prefer to go by their more original names, rather than their Latin/Greek interpretations.
Her hieroglyphic name would be *𓊨𓏏𓁐 *but obviously I couldn't use that as a name.
A few alternative names would be; Ast, Aset, Auset, Eset, Ese, Esi, Iset
I chose Eset instead of the others since I prefer the pronunciation, the look, and also it has a better Chaldean number associated with it; 17.
Extract to what a Numerology number 17 means:



> The Star
> The number 17 governs the vibrations of peace and love. They will rise above failure and testing circumstances to achieve success. There is an attractive quality to number 17. This number is linked with the planet of love and beauty, Venus. The number 17 vibration is very responsible. They are particularly trustworthy. They have a keen ability to get things done. There is potential for the number 17 to have a life path of significance.
> 
> The number 17 vibration person will be remembered. Their unique ability to rise above misfortune is not to be underestimated. The number 17 vibration deals with life in a just and fair manner. The number 17 finds success easily. It is fortunate, especially with regards to the future. As 1 and 7 add up to eight, it is advised that any other eights are avoided. This is because 4 & 8 are numbers of fate. This could lead to fate taking the leading role of this life path. The star is symbolized in the tarot as the meaning of hope and aspiration. This number is known as the star of Magi, allowing the number 17 instant manifestation and fortune. The star of Magi is a sign of karmic reward. It is a number of balance and new prospects for the future.


----------



## Fruitfetish

Came up with it while I was a vegetarian In High School..so I decided to keep it. Not a vegetarian anymore, though.


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse

> "Seldom, very seldom, does complete truth belong to any human disclosure; seldom can it happen that something is not a little disguised or a little mistaken."


Jane Austen, Emma.


----------



## odinthor

Half of my ancestors were Swedish, and I thought the old gods might like some publicity.


----------



## sibersonique

My sister gave me this nickname because I like to search for hard-to-find stuff (mostly books) on the internet.


----------



## Queen of Cups

A friend likes to give people she knows tarot card associations. She had just met me and called me the Queen of Cups and after learning the symbolism everyone agreed it fit.


----------



## Bearlin

(born in) BERLIN (CAPITAL of GERMANY)-------> BER sounds in german language like BÄR , which means BEAR. moreover the bear is the cityemblem. 
secondly LIN/ling means forest in chinese language ( no, i have nil chinese roots)-------but LIN/lyn/linn ya can also find in celtic , irisch, scotish, welch, gaelic, erse (lind in swedish) etc. pp. language with namesendings....mclaughlin , aislin, aillin..., eibhilín etc. pp...which means WATER feature or pool...
so also bearforest or -pool/water feature---as ya like it, honey.....


----------



## mia-me

It's a play on the children's series Mia and Me and missing in action.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

I took in a family of feral cats about 5 years ago, well they came with the apartment I was renting at the time, 3 of the 4 cats went missing ….all the cats (not just these ones) disappeared in that neighborhood, every month a cat would go missing, so I moved…now only have one left.

but ms moji moe was a sweet feral kitten ….she had a big personality , it took her 5 months to let me pet her, but once she did she was by my side a lot.

here is moji moe
when I first found them, before they let me get close





















this was the last picture taken of her, 2 days before she went missing…she still looked like a kitten but she was a year and half.


----------



## KindaSnob!

I'm kinda snob!


----------



## Bearlin

and so deep


KindaSnob! said:


> I'm kinda snob!


and so multidimensionaldeep


----------



## Glittris

I am Glittris.

My name is from the essence of glittering or twinkling, almost to the meaning of sparkling, but in order of getting it to sparkle into a specified context, we need another tiny bit, which is the suffix _-is_, which is a rather _swedish_ and also rather _girlish_ way of adding affectionate meaning to a nick-name, possibly comparable to adding _-chan_ to a japanese name to increase it's subjective and feely meaning.

Glittris is also the personal name of one of the two required AI-components belonging to the culture of Glittertindra.


----------



## Bearlin

ciao bella ! that has been by galaxiesfar obvious, which suggests itself, if you don't mind this teeny, marginally note----which may help to transform into the big picture ---as an aside, a btw.- remark, given only brief mention on the edge/brink, which i nearly/almost cannot believe ( the idea of supporteffect)....and still nonetheless in my infinite grace, majestic generosity, superhuman empathy, reacting/responding to the tiniest microimpulses in my infinite sensitive perception, rich in mercy, delivering you from demons, troubles, suffering, guilt and evil, if you do penance , better yourself, i took the challenge nevertheless to make this board a better place ( namemeaningwise at least) ..., in my perceptive, creative and last but not least brazen style, muchachas y -os. merci chérie for readin', understanding in depth the matter/cause and me..i highly appreciate that, value this deeply...thank you very muchO for your attention, as a pure, wild tomgirl , including a tendency to future trends, a beautiful specialist with skills
that will be much sought after and thus hard to find in the future
(all the more as mindfully everything flows together , everything is connected -has a knock-on -effect like on the planet earth as to beings and nature or in the universe...or more specifically with your nicknamemeaning or with your whole, individual microfinetuned altogether- or overallsubtype including tritype, wings, subwings,stack- sub- range and the fixation-weighting-order including the third(last), the remaining fixation of the fundamental, essential, basal (essence) triad of gut/head/image, which is the core of the enneagram and a weighting sequence/extract of your brain in terms of your personalitytype).


----------



## Antiparticle

It’s like particle, but with opposite quantum charges


----------



## CountZero

_Count Zero _is the second novel in Sprawl series by William Gibson, between _Neuromancer _and _Mona Lisa Overdrive._ I would've gone with "Neuromancer" as a user name, but it was probably already taken and seemed presumptuous anyway...

In the novel, the hacker protagonist adopts the pseudonym Count Zero. The term comes from "count zero interrupt" which in programming indicates that a counter is decremented to zero upon receiving an interrupt.


----------



## huhh

???


----------



## Boudicca

Distancing myself from my usual user name (elsewhere) and I had Boudicca on the mind


----------

